# homemade knife jigs help



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

Want to make my own butter knife jigs. I have all the material. I'm having trouble with drilling the hole. I have tried titanium bits. I keep burning up the drill bits. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Drill slow for Stainless ,real slow.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

amarcafina said:


> Drill slow for Stainless ,real slow.


That's the key..... Slow


----------



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

*thanks*

That would be the problem. I have been drilling fast. Can I use any metal bit or does it have to be titanium?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Might also try to center punch it to help.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

A standard drill bit is fine just make sure to drill slowly .


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

" The Vermont American "XTEND" bits are heap big juju for drilling stainless."

http://humboldttuna.com/smf/index.php?topic=546.0


----------



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

Got it figured out. Slow is definitely the way to go when drilling the hole in the knife blade. thx everyone for your help:thumbup::thumbup:. Finished a few. They turn out pretty good.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

them look great ! how do they do?


----------

